# Retirement - Questions for those who still not sure to live in Canada permanently



## ab3601 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi All,
I moved to Canada in 2012 after living in the US for 12 years. Prior to that I spent my life in my home country in asia. At this point, I'm still not sure whether I'll be:
a. living in canada permanently
b. moving to another country in a near future
c. moving back to my home country (not part of commonwealth country)

I would like to hear from those who has similar situation about their retirement investment approach. Do you contribute to RRSP? If so, if we living overseas, we still have to maintain bank account in Canada and keep transferring it to our local bank account (this also applicable to CPP)? There will be tax implication as well, so, we should be filing tax return every year?

We also will be losing our OAS, CRA will only be paying it out for the first 6 months unless if we live in certain countries (commonwealth countries included).

That said, I wonder what is your approach related to how you manage your retirement fund. TIA!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/cpp-international/eligibility.html


----------



## ab3601 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thx for the link, I'll check it out.


----------

